
Peter Norvig: Design Patterns in Dynamic Programming [pdf] - tosh
http://www.norvig.com/design-patterns/design-patterns.pdf
======
PaulHoule
I am not a fan of the title. "Dynamic Programming" is a range of numerical
optimization methods that are used in DNA analysis, operations research, etc.

It's the kind of thing that Peter Norvig would probably know something about.

This article is about design patterns in "dynamic languages", such Smalltalk,
Python, Ruby, etc. A very different and much less exotic topic.

